# New Member



## KFerguson84 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello Brothers,
I am a newly initiated Entered Apprentice Mason who has begun my Masonic journey after having wanted to do it since I was 18 and accomplished it at 26. I am from Kingsbury Lodge #466 in Olyphant, PA. I look forward to many conversations with brothers from Texas and all over the country. 

Kyle


----------



## peace out (Nov 15, 2010)

Howdy, Kyle, and congrats man.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Nov 15, 2010)

:44:Welcome, Brother Kyle.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Thijs (Nov 15, 2010)

From the netherlands, welcome in the Brotherhood!


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome Brother, and Congratulations - Let us know of your Masonic Travels!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## turtle (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome brother


----------



## tbone1321 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome Brother. I'll be turning 26 in a couple months, good to have another young face around


----------

